# Hingeback Tortoises



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2007)

If anybody knows of or hears of any hingebacks for adoption or sell, especially the Bells hingeback. Please let me know.


----------



## Ladyrags (Sep 13, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> If anybody knows of or hears of any hingebacks for adoption or sell, especially the Bells hingeback. Please let me know.



I have a female bells hingeback tortoise that is possibly for sale this species is very hard to come by, let me know if you are interested I am not asking a fortune for her I want her to go to a very loving home, thank you


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes Yes! Please don't say you already sold her. Can you tell I always find these things out too late. I do desperately need and want a female Bells.

I have had Bells for years. Not sure of actual dates, but at least 15 yrs. At one time I was lucky enough to have several adult pairs. My original pair, Ding and Dong, blessed me with several clutches and I had three of the cutest hatchlings as a result. Unfortunately my husband got jealous and decided the torts had to go. Fool that I was, I chose him over the torts...huge mistake! I was able to keep the first male, Dong. The rest went into a breeding program, but years later I can't locate the woman.

Now no longer with that husband, I am wanting to start breeding again. Unlike at that time when a Bell could be found at almost any pet store, because of the import laws, they are indeed rare. A few have come along, but like I said before, I am normally a day late, dollar short on getting one.

I do have a sweet hatchling I am raising hoping it will be a female...okay I am just trying to convenience myself, with my luck it's a male...lol.

So yes, if you do have a female I would love to talk more.

*doing a happy dance*....maybe just maybe this time I have found a mate for old Ding! Okay trying to calm down and act normal


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 30, 2008)

hehe jackie u r funny. ive ran across so hingebacks...i think theyre forest not bells...but whats a good price.what do they run for?


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 3, 2008)

let me know if anyone is interested in ................. homes!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL I have a trio of Homes.


----------



## Okietorter (Jul 16, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> If anybody knows of or hears of any hingebacks for adoption or sell, especially the Bells hingeback. Please let me know.



Alligator Alley in Oklahoma City has several pairs of hingebacks for sale at $129. a pair. They seem healthy and are already sexed. Bryan will sell an individual for $59.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2008)

Okietorter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody knows of or hears of any hingebacks for adoption or sell, especially the Bells hingeback. Please let me know.
> ...



What type of hingebacks?


----------

